# Hello



## Groover (Apr 9, 2009)

Hello,

Got my first TT and i love it!!!


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Hello and welcome to the forum. 8)


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Hello and welcome


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome what TT did you get :?: noxt step join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Groover (Apr 9, 2009)

Got the 3.2.

Can anybody recomend something to clean off my alloys, jet washed them and its still got a bit of black on?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Virosol cleans anything ,well almost .


----------

